# Yes, That’s a Tampon in My Mouth



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*This may have been posted or discussed at some point but if so I missed it..Yes, That's a Tampon in My Mouth: The Swiss Army Survival Tampon - 10 Survival Uses

http://lewrockwell.com/spl4/survival-tampon.html*


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Very informative article. I dated a guy in college who refused to say the word tampon. He always called them bullet plugs. I never would have thought to use one as an improvised lamp.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha...I was expecting this to be a thread on how you had a root canal or something and that you put the tampon in your mouth as a gauze pad!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice.I wouldn't have thought of half of that stuff!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Man, thats just not right, when the DD's find tampons in the med kit or survival bag(they are there along with Pads), I will never hear the end of it!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Dang, this means I'm gonna have to get another girlfriend, so I don't have to actualy buy more tampons


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone remember the rocket propelled X planes. In particular the X 15 which went to something like mach 6.7, piloted by a man who later became a senator or congressman in California. I remember reading an article on the planes way back when. The writer said when he entered the hanger he was taken aback by the huge stack of Kotex in one corner. Pallet after pallet stacked almost to the ceiling. They told him they were using them for fuel filters. Cheap & very effective fuel filters for an experimental plane carrying the fastest man in the world. BTW, His record still stands today. So I guess it makes sense that a tampon or two shoved into a hose could filter the water coming out. Never would have thought about some of the other stuff though.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I use tampons as wicks to dispense buck lure. So if you are wandering around my farm and see a tampon hanging on a low limb, its OK.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Dang, this means I'm gonna have to get another girlfriend, so I don't have to actualy buy more tampons


I learned my lesson the first time, I'm a hardcore bachelor now!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got them an "pads" in every first aid kit. Good, cheap medical stuff with lots a other uses. Yall outa see the looks I get durin a safety class when I tell em ta toss them inta there gear an what fer!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Great article, Hozay! :congrat:

You can also use the cotton for improvised ear plugs, or blaze a trail by tucking the cotton into the bark of a tree.

I tried to think of others the article didn't mention, but those were the only two I could come up with.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

FatTire said:


> Dang, this means I'm gonna have to get another girlfriend, so I don't have to actualy buy more tampons


Forget the girlfriend, just buy them online! www.myotcstore.com/


----------

